# Yamaha HS5 vs HS8 vs Tannoy Reveal 601a



## Dakotaspex (Feb 11, 2014)

So, guys. I'm doing it. I'm taking the plunge into the audio recording world. I'd love so much to start off on the right foot, but there is a problem... I am a broke a** college student who can't afford to throw money at whatever, so I have narrowed it down to these 3 different monitors.

I've researched into this a bit, and what I would like is something FLAT. REALLY flat. Basically, I want something that will give me a good UNIVERSAL mix, not a good mix on my end and the listener ends up overwhelmed with mids or mud or something.

The Tannoys are EXTREMELY appealing because of price, but the HS5's aren't that much more expensive. If my budget only allows for these two (financial situation right now is...odd, to say the least), which would you buy and why? Also, I know the HS8 has superior bass response to both, and would probably be best overall, but I'm open to ANY suggestions.

Thanks guys!

P.S. I own a POD HD Pro (which will be used on guitars), and was wondering if I should just use the guitar amps on the unit for a metal bass tone, or is there a great VST bass amp out there that isn't a ridiculous price?


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a pair of Tannoy Reveal 601a's and would recommend them! I would recommend a pair of Equator D5's a little more though.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 11, 2014)

I like the Yamaha hs7 and hs8 or the Adam F7. I would not get a 5 inch speaker, a 7 or 8 inch model will give the ability to better hear what is going on in the low end, they will still work well in a small room, and will work well at low levels but have more headroom when wanted.


----------



## Dakotaspex (Feb 12, 2014)

7stg said:


> I like the Yamaha hs7 and hs8 or the Adam F7. I would not get a 5 inch speaker, a 7 or 8 inch model will give the ability to better hear what is going on in the low end, they will still work well in a small room, and will work well at low levels but have more headroom when wanted.



A lot of people say that an 8" speaker in a bedroom setting (where I would be mixing and recording and all of that) can REALLY mess with your bass response which scares the crap out of me. I really want a bigger speaker, but I don't have a treated room, and I really only have money for monitors.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 12, 2014)

Dakotaspex said:


> A lot of people say that an 8" speaker in a bedroom setting (where I would be mixing and recording and all of that) can REALLY mess with your bass response which scares the crap out of me. I really want a bigger speaker, but I don't have a treated room, and I really only have money for monitors.



I started with Adam a7x's and now have the a77x, (the a77x handles the low B0 of a 5 string bass better). I liked Yamaha when and where I've listened but the Adams were nicer albeit at a nicer price. With reasonable placement ie not having one monitor in a corner to avoid the bass being magnified, the a7x will work in a small bedroom. I have even contemplated trying them in a closet just to prove it will work. 

Room treatment is nice and their are DIY bass traps that can be made fairly inexpensively with Owens Corning 703 4 inch panels which is the same material used in the professional models.

There is this thread where this is discussed.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/259307-8-5-6-7-studio-monitors.html


----------



## NickLAudio (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the Yamaha HS5s. They are flat as can be and my mixes thanked me for buying them. Yea they don't have that tight bass response but they are designed that way, FLAT.

After a few mixes, you learn what good and bad bass sounds like through them. Plus if you always cross reference your mixes to commercial recordings, you won't have a problem.

If you need more bass, just move your seat back a couple feet, or buy an add-on sub and set it up accordingly. I don't think you need the bigger monitors if you're just mixing in your bedroom. If you're mixing in a bedroom or bigger sized properly treated room, I would say go with the bigger monitors.


----------



## Sam MJ (Feb 12, 2014)

Pretty much all that needs to be said already has but something I'd like to add is that NO monitor is flat. Not even the £10k-20k+ pairs from the leaders in pro audio such as Pmc, B&w, ATC, Geithan and Quested. Most of them are +/- 2-2.5db which makes monitors a very personal thing and will take some learning.

Also your room will mess with your bass response no matter what, a smaller speaker will just stop you from hearing lower frequencies.

The good news however is that you can learn your monitors and room, there have been hundreds of excellent mixes done on NS-10s which have a frequency responce like a frowney face. 


If I were you i'd get the hs7/8s and then get saving for some DIY treatmenting. 

This video explains how to build it. I'd recommend superchunks in all of your corners, a 4" panel at each side reflection, two on the back wall and two on the ceiling above your mix position. This is to create a 'reflection free zone' (RFZ) where you don't have any reflections conflicting with the direct sound from the monitors.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the HS8's and I absolutely love them. If you're on a budget and you also want to treat your room check this website out.

Chair Cushion, Boat Cushions, Replacement Cushions, Patio Cushion

That's how I treated my room and it was really cheap, and shipped really quick.

You can buy a very little amount of foam as long as you know where to put it.

EDIT: I realize that the link is talking about cushions, but it's for a website called The Foam Factory.


----------



## NickLAudio (Feb 12, 2014)

Triple7 said:


> Chair Cushion, Boat Cushions, Replacement Cushions, Patio Cushion
> 
> That's how I treated my room and it was really cheap, and shipped really quick.
> 
> ...



That's where I get my foam from as well. Good prices and good service.

sound proofing deadening, acoustic insulation foams, echo elimination, home studio soundproofing foam,


.


----------



## Sam MJ (Feb 12, 2014)

Those acoustic tiles are less effective than rockwool or glasswool. If you read the published test data for the 4" wedge you'll see that the NRC at 125hz is 0.39 where as Owens corning and similar products have a NRC (aka absorption coefficient) of around 0.84 at 125hz. This is probably to do with all the lost material from cutting out the wedges. (and no, wedges don't 'diffuse'. You need a hard surface for that.)
http://www.bobgolds.com/AbsorptionCoefficients.htm

Also if you want to save even more money with DIY you don't have to make a full frame like in the video, you can just make a back frame, use wood glue and half lap joints instead of screws and something like cotton from duvets instead of fancy fabrics, anything you can breath through will work. 

If you're going to buy acoustic treatmenting, buy from a reputable company like GIK/Realtraps/RPG. They will also help you with room setup and treatment placement.


----------

